# طريقة المعالجة بالتهوية المطولة(احواض الاكسده)



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 أبريل 2011)

*طريقة المعالجة بالتهوية المطولة*​ 


*1- مكونـات المحطـة :*


تتكون محطة المعالجة الكاملة التي تجري فيها المعالجة البيولوجية بالتهوية المطولة من الوحدات التالية : 

1 – المصافي . 
2 – أحواض ترسيب الرمال . 
3 – أحواض التهوية . 
4 – أحواض الترسيب النهائية . 
5 – أحواض تكثيف الحمأة . 
6 – حقول تجفيف الحمأة . 
7 – التوصيلات بين مختلف هذه الوحدات .









​ 

وسنقتصر على ذكر الهدف من إستخدام كل منها مع بعض خصائصها الأساسية ، وسنفصل قليلاً في الحديث عن أحواض التهوية بإعتبار أنها تعطي لهذه الطريقة خصائصها وتسميتها : 


أولاً – المصافـي : 

إن الهدف من إستخدام المصافي هو التخلص من المواد الصلبة الكبيرة والقمامة والتي يمكن أن تعيق التشغيل الصحيح لمحطة المعالجة . 

- وصـف العملية : 
يمكن تصنيف المصافي عموماً كمصافي خشنة أو ناعمة ، وتتألف المصافي الخشنة عادة من قضبان منحنية أو عامودية تفصل بينها مسافات محددة وذلك لحجز المواد الخشنة . 
أما المصافي الناعمة فيمكن أن تصنع من صفيحة مثقبة أو اسلاك منسوجة أو القماش أو قضبان متقاربة ، أن حجم قطع الحطام التي يمكن حجزها يتوقف على سعة فتحات المصافي المستخدمة وبمرور الوقت يجب إزالة المواد المحجوزة على المصافي والتخلص منها وذلك بردمها بعيداً عن المحطة . 
ويتراوح سعة الفتحات في المناخل الخشنة بين 2 – 10 سم وتنظف هذه المناخل عادة بواسطة مجرفة ميكانيكية مشطية . 
أما المناخل الناعمة فإن أكثر أنواعها إستخداماً هي المناخل المتحركة ويتراوح سعة فتحاتها بين 6.5 – 10 مليمتراً ، والمناخل الثابتة ، يتراوح سعة فتحاتها بين 2.3 – 6.5 مليمتراً والمناخل الإسطوانية التي تتألف من نسيج معدني ذات فتحات صغيرة جداً . 








​ 






​ 





​ 

*ثانياً – أحـواض إزالـة الرمـال :*


تتصف الحبيبات الموجودة في مياه المجاري بالخواص التالية : 
آ – غير قابلة للتعفن .
ب - لها سرعة ترسيب أكبر من تلك الخاصة بالمواد العضوية القابلة للفسخ . 
ج – تكون متفردة ومنفصلة وغير قابلة للتكتل وتتألف الحبيبات التي لها هذه الخواص من الرمال بمختلف أحجامها . 
ومن بعض الأسباب التي تدعو إلى إزالة هذه المواد : 
1 – حماية التجهيزات المتحركة من التآكل . 
2 - تقليص احتمال إنسداد الأنابيب . 
3 – منع تراكمها في أحواض التهوية وهواضم الحمأة مما يمنع خروج حجوم كبيرة من هذه الوحدات عن العمل . 

ويمكن إزالة الحبيبات في أحواض مربعة أو مستطيلة أو دائرية .إن النماذج المتعددة من أحواض إزالة الرمال المستخدمة يختلف أساساً في طريقة التحكم بالسرعة وإزالة الرمال . 

أما تنظيف هذه الأحواض فيتم أما بصورة يدوية أو آلية : 
إن التصميم المتداول لأحواض إزالة الحبيبات مبني على أساس إزالة الحبيبات التي يزيد قطرها عن 1.20 مليمتر ( غربال 65 ) بأعتبار أن مثل هذه الحبيبات تشكل صعوبات بالغة في عمليات المعالجة التالية . 
وتتوقف سرعة ترسب الحبيبات على وزنها النوعي . 
وتجدر الإشارة إن التقرير الذي تم وضعه من قبل هيزن والذي درس فيه ترسب حبيبات الرمل والكوارتز ذات الوزن النوعي 2.65 أصبح يشكل قاعدة لتصميم هذه الأحواض . 








​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 


ثالثاً – أحـواض التهـويـة :

- إن أحواض التهوية هي قلب وجوهر عملية المعالجة بالتهوية المطولة ، وفيها يتم تزويد مياه المجاري بالأوكسجين اللازم للجراثيم والمتعضيات المكونة للحمأة المنشطة وإبقائها منتشرة في السائل . 
ويحدد حجم الخزان بحيث يتيح زمناً كافياً لإنهاء عملية المعالجة المطلوبة ويتراوح هذا الزمن بين 18 - 36 ساعة حسب درجة تركيز المواد الملوثة ودرجة التهوية ودرجة المعالجة المطلوبة . وبالتالي فإن حجم حوض التهوية هو قرار هندسي يعتمد على المعلومات المتاحة . 

- تزويد الأحـواض بالأوكسجين :
إن مصدر تزويد المياه بالأوكسجين يتوقف على نوعية التصميم الهندسي لأجهزة التهوية وهناك أنواع كثيرة منها وقد ازداد عددها كثيراً في السنوات الأخيرة ويمكن تقسيمها إلى مجموعتين رئيسيتين : 
1 – الأجهزة الميكانيكية للتهوية السطحية . 
2 – أجهزة حقن ونشر الهواء في الماء . 
ومن أجهزة التهوية السطحية أجهزة تعمل بتأثير الجريان الشعاعي أو المحوري أو تكون على شكل فراشي دوارة أو عنفات مغمورة . 








​ 







​ 

أما أجهزة الحقن فمنها أجهزة الحقن المسامية أو غير المسامية كالتي ترسل الهواء من خلال فتحات أو صنابير أو فوهات ضيقة ، والأجهزة النفاثة وغيرها .







​ 
وزيادة في الإيضاح نضيف أن أجهزة التهوية السطحية تستخدم عادة في تهوية الأحواض الكبيرة التي تحتاج إلى كمية كبيرة من الطاقة ، ويمكن في هذه الحالة توفير من التكاليف الرأسمالية وذلك في حجم الخزان والتجهيزات وأجهزة التهوية السطحية الثابتة حساسة بالنسبة لعمق غمر الفراش الدافع . 
إن الغمر الزائد يسبب إستهلاك مزيد من الطاقة ونقص في غمر المحرك وكنموذج على أجهزة التهوية السطحية سنتحدث باختصار عن الفراشة الدوارة وهي عبارة عن جهاز للتهوية السطحية يكون فيها الدافع أفقياً يدير دوافعاً مروحياً ويخص الدافع المروحي سطح اسلائل وينقل إليه الأوكسجين بينما يتحرك السائل باتجاه أفقي . 
إن كفاءة الفرشاة الدوارة في نقل الأوكسجين إلى الماء تتراوح بين 1.2 – 1.6 كغ أوكسجين ( حصان يخاري ) ساعة ، وإن كفاءة النقل هنا لاتتعلق بعمق الغمر للدوار وذلك أنه كلما قل العمق قلت الطاقة المحركة اللازمة وقل بالتالي مقدار نقل الأوكسجين وبنفس النسبة . 
أما في أجهزة الحقن ونشر الأوكسجين فإن الإختيارات أثبتت أن انتقال الأوكسجين إلى السائل يحصل عند تشكل فقاقيع الهواء وكذلك بعد أن تترك الفقاعة جهاز الحقن ولكن النسبة العظمى للإنتقال تحمل بعد ترك الفقاعة للجهاز والعوامل المؤثرة في كمية الأوكسجين المنقلة هي : 
( حجم الفقاعة – معدل حقن الجهاز للهواء – مكان توضع الجهاز بالنسبة لعمق الماء فوقه - سرعة الوسط المحيط ) . 
وإذا أخذنا حجماً محدداً من الهواء فإن الزيادة في حجم الفقاعة ينقص من سطح التماس بين الهواء والسائل وبالتالي ينقص كمية الأوكسجين المنتقل ولكن أنقاص حجم الفقاعة إلى حد كبير يقتضي وجوب ثقوب صغيرة تخرج منها الفقاعات والثقوب الصغيرة معرضة دائماً للإنسداد ، أما زيادة معدل الحقن فيمكن أن تؤدي إلى زيادة أو تقليل انتقال الأوكسجين ويتوقف ذلك على طبيعة جهاز الحقن ذات الفقاعات الناعمة فإن زيادة معدل الحقن فوق المعدل العادي يؤدي إلى نقص في كفاءة النقل أما بالنسبة لجهاز الحقن ذو الفقاعات الكبيرة فإن زيادة معدل الحقن يؤدي إلى زيادة النقل . 
أما في مكان توضع الجهاز وسرعة الوسط المحيط فتؤثر في سرعة الفقاعات وبالتالي زمن تلامسها مع السائل وهذا يؤثر على مدى الإنتقال ، وسنتحدث عن نموذج لأجهزة الحقن بالهواء هو الحاقن الأنبوبي . 
يكون جريان الهواء في هذا الجهاز إلى الأعلى وعبر مسار متعرج خلال الأنبوب مما يسبب دوران السائل والهواء عبر الجهاز وكفاءة النل بالنسبة لهذا الجهاز توقف على شكل الحوض وعمقه . 
ويحصل الإنتقال في الأنبوب الحاقن نفسه كما يحصل أثناء انتقال الفقاعات إلى السطح وتجد هذه الأنابيب قبولاً متزايداً لتهوية البحيرات المهواة وميزتها الاساسية إن فتحتها غير معرضة للإنسداد .



رابعاً – أحواض الترسيب النهائية : 

الغرض الأساسي من إستخدام هذه الأحواض هو فصل الحمأة المنشطة الجديدة المتكونة في أحواض التهوية وعلى هذا فإن الأحواض تلي مباشرة أحواض التهوية في مخطط المعالجة ويجب الحفاظ على مخزون قليل في الحمأة في هذه الخزانات لكي تعمل بشكل جيد ، وإن الحفاظ على الحد الأدنى من الحمأة يقتضي إزالة الحمأة المترسبة بنفس المعدل الذي يجري ترسبها فيه وذلك أنه إذا زادت كمية الحمأة الواردة عن الكمية المزاحة فإن الحمأة المترسبة تتجمع في الأحواض ويخرج بعضاً منها مع السائل . 
أما تلك التي تبقى في قاع الأحواض فأنها تصبح ثقيلة جداً ويصعب ضخها وبالتالي فإن قسماً أكثر من قاع الحوض يصبح مشغولاً بالمواد الصلبة المترسبة ، وأفضل طريقة عملية لمنع تجمع المواد الصلبة في قاع الحوض هي فحص الكمية الموجودة في قاع الحوض بأجهزة كهربائية أو ميكانيكية أو بصرية فإذا وجد زيادة في كمية المواد الصلبة وجب على عامل التشغيل زيادة سحب هذه المواد . 








​ 
2- نظـام التشـغيل :

إن التهوية المطولة هي إحدى طرق الحمأة المنشطة التي تستخدم لمعالجة التصرفات الصغيرة ، وهي طريقة سهلة ومرنة في تشغيلها ويتم الإستغناء عن مرحلة الترسيب الإبتدائي وتتم معالجة مياه المجاري بعد عملية حجز المواد الطافية والرمال ، ومن مزايا هذه الطريقة تثبيت المواد العضوية والإستغناء عن معالجة الرواسب قبل تجفيفها أو استعمالها . 
تدخل مياه المجاري الخام لأحواض التهوية حيث تنشط البكتريا الهوائية في أكسدة المواد العضوية ، ويساعد على ذلك عملية التهوية التي تعطي الأوكسجين الذائب للمياه ، وتسبب خلط وحركة مستمرة في الحوض تزيد من فعالية العملية . وتخرج المياه من أحواض التهوية لأحواض الترسيب حيث ترسب المواد العالقة ومابها من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة ، ثم يعاد نسبة كبيرة من هذه الرواسب إلى أحواض التهوية للحفاظ على التركيز المناسب من المواد العالقة وماتحمله من البكتريا التي تقوم بعملية الأكسدة . 
ويلزم للحفاظ على تركيزات ثابتة من المواد العالقة في أحواض التهوية أن يتم تصريف نسبة من المواد المترسبة في أحواض الترسيب بدون مشاكل الرائحة حيث تكون هذه الحمأة مؤكسدة لبقائها في أحواض التهوية مدة طويلة . 

ويمكن التخلص من الحمأة الزائدة من هذه العملية بأحد الطرق الآتية : 

1 – تجفيف الحمأة الزائدة ضمن أحواض تجفيف ثم إستخدامها كسماد وتصرف الحمأة الزائدة كنسبة من الحمأة المترسبة في أحواض الترسيب ، أو كنسبة من التصرف من مياه أحواض التهوية . 
2 – التشغيل بدون صرف أي حمأة بإعادة جميع الرواسب من أحواض الترسيب إلى مدخل أحواض التهوية ، على أساس إفترضه بعض الباحثون وهو أن الكائنات الحية الدقيقة تتغذى على جزء من مكونات الخلايا القابل للتحلل ، ولكن تبقى نسبة من 20% إلى 25% من مكونات الخلايا البكتيرية غير قابلة للتحلل ، بالإضافة إلى المواد الغير عضوية الموجودة أصلاً في مياه المجاري ، كل هذه المواد التي لم تتأكسد ، تتراكم في أحواض التهوية ويزيد تبعاً لذلك وبالتدريج تركيز المواد العالقة حتى تصل لدرجة تؤثر على كفاءة أحواض الترسيب ، ويزيد تركيز المواد العالقة في المياه الخارجة من أحواض الترسيب ، ورغم زيادة هذه المواد العالقة في المياه المعالجة إلا أن هذه المواد تكون مؤكسدة . 
3 - إذابة الحمأة الزائدة كيميائياً وإدخالها لأحواض التهوية ليتم أكسدتها مع مياه المجاري ، ويمكن عمل الإذابة إما بصورة مستمرة أو متقطعة حسب سعة محطة المعالجة ، ولكن هذه الطريقة تزيد عبئاً فنياً على التشغيل . 
وعموماً يمكن تحديد طريقة التخلص من الحمأة الزائدة إستناداً إلى مجالات استعمال المياه المعالجة وفي حالة استعمالها في الري أو إستصلاح الأراضي لايتأثر ذلك بزيادة المواد العالقة في المياه المعالجة . 


التحكم في صـرف الحمأة : 

من أهم أسس أسباب اختيار هذه الطريقة هو إمكانية تشغيلها بسهولة وبساطة لأن المعالجة بالتهوية المطولة تستخدم في التجمعات السكنية الصغيرة والقرى حيث يجب إستخدام طرق معالجة لاتحتاج إلى مهارة فنية ، وأبسط هذه الطرق المحافظة على تركيز شبه ثابت للمواد العالقة في أحواض التهوية ، وتصريف الزائد في الحمأة . وهذه الطريقة تعطي كفاءة عالية في المعالجة بشرط عدم تغيير تركيز المواد العضوية بدرجة كبيرة . 
ويمكن المحافظة على كفاءة المعالجة بالمحافظة على نسبة ثابتة بين الأوكسجين الحيوي المستهلك لمياه المجاري الداخلة لأحواض التهوية ، وتركيز المواد العالقة في هذه الأحواض سواء للمواد العالقة الكلية أو المواد العالقة الطيارة ، ولكن هذه الطريقة تحتاج إلى تحاليل يومية مخبرية . 
إذاً هذه الطريقة تتميز بانخفاض معدل التحميل العضوي وطول زمن التهوية وإرتفاع كمية المواد الصلبة العالقة وانخفاض نسبة الغذاء إلى كمية الكائنات الحية الدقيقة وارتفاع كفاءة إزالة الأكسجين الحيوي المستهلك وتكون الحمأة الفائضة مثبتة بشكل جيد .


*3 – أسـس التصميـم :*








​ 

*4- طريقة التصميم :*


إن المراحل المتبعة من أجل تصميم محطة معالجة تعمل بطريقة التهوية المطولة يمكن إيجازها كمايلي :


1 - تحسب حجم خزان التهوية من العلاقة ( 1 ) التالية:







​ 
وبالتعويض في العلاقة ( 1 ) نحسب حجم حوض التهوية . 

2 - نتحقق من زمن المكوث من العلاقة ( 2 ) :







​ 

3 - تحسب كمية الأكسجين اللازمة : وتتراوح عادة بين (1,2 - 2 ) كغ أكسجين لكل 1كغ BOD5 مزال .

4 - كمية الحمأة الفائضة : وتحسب باعتبارها تساوي ( 0,16 ) كغ حمأة جافة لكل كغ BOD5 مزال .

5 - تصميم أحواض الترسيب الثانوي :
تصمم هذه الأحواض عادة على حمولة بحدود 22 m3/m2/day وبزمن مكوث لايقل عن ثلاث ساعات ولايزيد عن أربع ساعات .

6 - تحسب أبعاد ساحات تجفيف الحمأة :
وتحسب على أساس زمن مكوث وسطي للحمأة الفائضة بحدود ( 18 ) يوم وبارتفاع ( 15 )Cmوتنقل بعدها الحمأة إلى ساحات تخزين الحمأة . 



*- مساوئ طريقة التهوية المطولة:*




1- تستخدم للتدفقات الصغيرة ​ 

2- تحتاج إلى أحواض تهوية أكبر بعدة مرات من الحمأة المنشطة.​ 



3- حساسة و غير متوافقة مع أي تغييرات في التشريعات المستقبلية.​ 



4- غير قادرة على إزالة المغذيات (نتروجين و فوسفور) و لذلك في تحتاج إلى إضافة أحواض لتحقيق إزالة النتروجين و الفوسفور.​ 



5- معظم محطات التهوية المطولة تنتج مياه نهائية ذات نوعية متدنية مقارنة مع الحمأة المنشطة.​ 



6- معرضة لانتفاخ الحمأة ببكتريا من النوع (_Microthrix parvicella_ ) بسبب عمر الحمأة الطويل. و كذلك معرضة لمشاكل الرغوة ضمن أحواض التهوية بسبب بكتريا النوكارديا التي يحفز نموها عمر الحماة الطويل و نسبة F/M المنخفضة.​ 



7- تستهلك كميات كبيرة جدا" من الطاقة.​ 



8- التشغيل الطويل و المستمر لأجهزة التهوية و المضخات يؤدي حتما" إلى التعطل المتكرر لهذه الأجهزة مما يترافق بكلف صيانة و تشغيل مرتفعة.​ 



9- التهوية الزائدة تؤدي إلى فساد الحمأة الناتجة​ 
منقول للافاده​


----------



## سعيد معمل (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kareemkader (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nawafali (7 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك اخي على الشرح الجميل 

ماهو الفرق بين المعالجه بالتهوية وباستخدام الممبرين(mbr)


----------

